# Gripenet.pt - Sistema Participativo de Monitorização em Tempo Real



## rijo (25 Set 2008 às 19:29)

O site Gripenet iniciou hoje a sua actividade anual. O Gripenet tem como objectivo monitorizar a gripe com a participação de todos através de um questionário semanal.


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2008 às 10:37)

Já são vários os foristas gripados, não se esqueçam de reportar no gripenet 
Eu até agora tenho conseguido fintá-la, vamos lá ver por quanto tempo


----------



## psm (31 Dez 2008 às 11:11)

Eu também tenho sido um sortudo até agora!


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2008 às 11:59)

Já tenho casos na família mais próxima.... 

Estou condenado, embora ainda não tenha sintomas... mas vai ser uma questão de tempo...



________


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2008 às 13:08)

Andei gripado no mês de Novembro e inicio de Dezembro, (antes) da virose

Agora que a gripe é (quase) geral, não tenho gripe nenhuma 

Mas basta começar às aulas, para começarem as gripes outra vez

Abraços!

E as melhores a todos os que estão gripados


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2009 às 16:12)

este ano tenho tido sorte
as melhoras a todos os que foram visitados indesejavelmente pelo influenza e amigos


----------

